# Where are the best shells on Sanibel Island?



## erm (Mar 3, 2012)

We've been to Sanibel Island on a day trip and never did find the good shelling.  Can somone let me know where to look?  Thanks.
Elaine


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2012)

AFAIK, down by the lighthouse (South), with some mid-way up.
The further North you go, the more sandy it gets.


----------



## robcrusoe (Mar 3, 2012)

erm said:


> We've been to Sanibel Island on a day trip and never did find the good shelling.  Can somone let me know where to look?  Thanks.
> Elaine


http://www.sanibel-captiva.org/sanibel-attractions-in/sanibel-best-beaches/sanibel-shells-shelling/


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 4, 2012)

The shelling hasn't been very good the past few years.  It is certainly uneven.  One reason may be the overshelling in the previous four decades.  Another may be the lack of storms that stir the ocean waters and deposit the shells on the beach.  The website posted is a good indication of where to look.


----------



## erm (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help.  It's just what I was looking for.  My daughter thanks you, too, since it's one activity she really enjoys.


----------



## RebV (Mar 4, 2012)

*shelling on Sanibel*

The best shelling is during the winter.  You probably already know this, but best shelling is also at low tide.  You will find good shells if you go in the water and search in the sand right before the waves break or near ledges where the shells will get caught and buried.  We found beautiful shells using this technique.  Locals will be able to tell you what is being found where during any particular week.  Ask at the Shelling Museum on the Island too.  If you are into shells, a visit there is a must.  My kids loved it.  Good luck!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 4, 2012)

Work2travl said:


> The best shelling is during the winter.  You probably already know this, but best shelling is also at low tide.


And right after a storm. On one visit, we were lucky to have a pretty decent one overnight, and in the morning, the quantity of huge, perfect shells on the beach was amazing.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 5, 2012)

I have had mixed experiences there. I've seen anything from tons of great shells to practically none. It's such a lovely area that we always have a great day, shells or no shells.

We like to go out to the end of Captiva and park in the public lot. 

Sheila


----------

